# Cadet going CIC



## Ghost899 (13 Dec 2008)

Right now I'm going to be going in as a CV or CI witch ever it is these days, things are always changing haha, and I want to change to an officer after my child is born. what the process is rather confusing me. I've been told that I need to go straight to  recruiting office in Prince George instead of threw the Squadron. The information I get off the cadet site and from people always seem to be different which makes it hard to understand (I guess that one never changed lol). So any help anyone can give me with going from an Ex-cadet to CV or CI to Officer later would really help.

So I have a few questions..

1.) This might sound stupid but what is vulnerable sector screening, and what is involved?

2.) How do I apply?

3.) Do I need my High school Transcript? 

4.) And really if anyone can go threw step by step telling me what I need and need to do, whats all involved, and really any information about the process would be great...


----------



## ARMY_101 (13 Dec 2008)

The initial processes of being selected for interviews and screening are basically the same as the recruiting process for any military profeession.  Obviously, it changes once you find the specific information for CIC training.  Take a look at the recruiting process, and it's very similar.

P.S. Threw is the past tense of throwing something.  To go through with something is to complete it or address the entire thing.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (13 Dec 2008)

AFAIK,

You need to find a cadet unit who has a spot on their slate for you/are willing to take you on. The CO of that unit should then initiate the paperwork with you. As part of the paperwork you need a VSS, which is check done by the police to ensure that you have no past activities that would make you unsuitable to work with teenagers. After that you wait for the CFRC to process your file. At this point you more or less follow the normal recruiting process.

I have never been through the CIC process so I couldn't tell you whether you need a transcript or not. But I did a little digging and here is all the information you are looking for- 
http://www.cadets.ca/content-contenu.aspx?id=55375


----------



## stealthylizard (13 Dec 2008)

Yes, high school transcripts are needed.


----------



## Neill McKay (13 Dec 2008)

Ghost899 said:
			
		

> Right now I'm going to be going in as a CV or CI witch ever it is these days, things are always changing haha, and I want to change to an officer after my child is born. what the process is rather confusing me. I've been told that I need to go straight to  recruiting office in Prince George instead of threw the Squadron. The information I get off the cadet site and from people always seem to be different which makes it hard to understand (I guess that one never changed lol). So any help anyone can give me with going from an Ex-cadet to CV or CI to Officer later would really help.



Local practice varies, but in general the process starts at a cadet unit.  You approach the CO and see if he or she is interested in having you on the staff.  It's normal, though not required, to spend some time as a volunteer before starting the CF enrolment process to become an officer.

To enrol as a volunteer you complete a screening process with the Navy League, Army Cadet League, or Air Cadets League (depending on the element of the cadet unit) that will includes a vulnerable sector screening, which is a more detailed police records check that reports certain things that a normal records check might not.  The VSS is used for people who will be working with youth or other particularly vulnerable groups.  Depending on where you live, the CSS can be a five-minute "while-you-wait" process that is free of charge, or you may have to pay for it and wait up to a few weeks.  It all depends on how your local police force does it.  If you have to pay for it I think the League will often reimburse the cost.

If you do go on to apply to become a CIC officer then the process is just about the same as to apply for any other occupation in the CF (and there are reams of information on that elsewhere on this site).  You will need a high school transcript, as well as an assortment of other documents including your marriage certificate (if applicable), birth certificate, and similar stuff.


----------



## Ghost899 (14 Dec 2008)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> The initial processes of being selected for interviews and screening are basically the same as the recruiting process for any military profeession.  Obviously, it changes once you find the specific information for CIC training.  Take a look at the recruiting process, and it's very similar.
> 
> P.S. Threw is the past tense of throwing something.  To go through with something is to complete it or address the entire thing.



Oh I know the difference just a long day night at work, and not catching my mistake before posting. 


I was approached by the CO already to come back, at work of all things. Just things seemed to have changed a bit. I love the program and I want to make sure the new generation of cadets has the same fun and exciting experience I did in my cadet career and most of all to make sure the program is still here in the area for them to enjoy. Even when I changed squadrons and took over the role as senior cadet here, there was 6 cadets and the threat of the whole thing being closed down. We pulled threw with hard work and out lived the closer of the army cadets and still stand strong. With recent problems they want me to return to help with the training program and problems with cadets. I'm glad to, it's only been a short time since I've been out but most of them still remember me from their time there and still will my follow my advise to them. I more interested in hearing about the process of what I will have to do later if I become an officer, but as of now I will be going in as a CV or CV. With my baby due soon I can't take off to the coast for over a week. I understand a good part of it, I just needed to clear if a few things that were being confused. I guess it's a little easier when you already know the CO and Officers and committee and have their support. I just got an email from an Officer saying rumor was that you were ask if you wanted to come back and you said yes, if so let me know and we will get the paperwork going to get you in as a CI or Cv in January. Like I wanted to know what exactly I needed so I can get it in place if I decide to apply for CIC I can right way because it will take a while for this small Northern town to get threw the process. Plus I didn't under stand the VSS, if it was just a background check or like a truth verifying test like with the RCMP. I hope this makes more since to everyone trying to help out. It's more of knowing what I need because there is some confusing things I have received, and when the officer you are going threw is 150kms away and works as much as you it's to keep touch. 
thanks in advance


----------



## Neill McKay (14 Dec 2008)

Assuming it's an army cadet unit, here's the form you will probably need to fill out for your League screening:

http://www.armycadetleague.ca/Templates/formse.html

(Registration Form, under Volunteer Screening)

I see from the form that they also want a picture and copies of a couple of pieces of ID.  I don't know about the Air Cadet League, but the form and process are just about the same for the Navy League.

For the PRC/VSS, you just belly up to the counter at your local police station.  They may have a form for you to fill out to request it, but the PRC/VSS process itself consists of a guy spending a few minutes searching your name on one or more police databases and seeing what pops up.


----------



## gwp (14 Dec 2008)

Ghost899 said:
			
		

> I was approached by the CO already to come back, at work of all things. Just things seemed to have changed a bit. I love the program and I want to make sure the new generation of cadets has the same fun and exciting experience I did in my cadet career and most of all to make sure the program is still here in the area for them to enjoy.


Given you are from Pacific Region ... all you need to know is found in Pacific Region Cadet Instructions 
To enrol in the Canadian Forces Cadet Instructors Cadre
To apply for employment as a Civilian Instructor
To volunteer with a League and make application and be refunded for a VSS. 

See items 201 to 220 found here:

http://www.cadets.ca/regions/pac/resources-ressources.aspx?id=39359


----------



## Ghost899 (15 Dec 2008)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to answer, I have a pretty good idea of what I need and getting into now. I tried looking for things on the cadet site before but I just wasn't able to find the stuff I needed. Thanks to you guys I not only found what I need but also realized to go to the air league site and have a look there. I've been in contact with my old officers and they are getting the paper work together so i can start in January. So looks like I'm back to teaching again...


----------



## geo (15 Dec 2008)

Once you have the recommandation of the cadet corps/squadron Commanding Officer, the sponsor and the League representative, you will be contacted by the local Canadian Forces Recruiting Center for an appointment. 

In order to process your application, the Center will require your birth certificate and Social Insurance card, a transcript of your school marks, and any special certificates or licenses you may hold. You will undergo a medical examination and a suitibility interview. 

Recruiting Center personnel will also initiate an extensive reliability screening, which comprises a police records check with vulnerable sector screening. 

Be prepared in order to avoid delays and repeat trips to the Center. If you meet qualifications, you will be approved for enrolment in the unit you have chosen. 

http://www.cadets.ca/content-contenu.aspx?id=55375


----------



## ryanmann356 (15 Jan 2009)

Make sure you make photocopies of all your paperwork too, lest Canada Post sends it all to the Turks and Caicos.  
I did my VSS and Record check with the Vancouver PD and it took a few weeks for them to send me the papers at a cost of about $60 but it also varies 
from municipality to municipality.
Good luck!


----------

